# Grilling advice



## Steve Virgadamo

Steve Virgadamo celebrating the end of a long winter. Back to back near 70 degree days in Ct, time to fire up the grill today. I'd like to prepare entire meal on grill. Looking for advice and recipes to marinate and grill chicken, other menu items include fresh veggies. What will grill well and how should I prepare.

Thank you,

Steve Virgadamo


----------



## GotGarlic

Hi, Steve. We're going to be grilling today, too. The temp will be heading up to 80!  

Check this thread for ideas on grilling veggies: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/favorite-way-for-tasty-fresh-veggies-89715.html 

I also just posted a recipe for Grilled Lemon Chicken Kebabs, which is also linked from the thread above.

A really simple dish I make sometimes is to brush pork chops with a mixture of about 2 tbsp. Dijon mustard and 1/2 tsp. dried or 1 tsp. fresh thyme, sprinkle with salt and pepper, then grill. Or you can grill a steak with just salt and pepper, then top it with a compound butter or steak sauce or chimichurri sauce, which is a Peruvian sauce made with red wine vinegar and parsley (there are variations, but that's my favorite).

Grilled fruit for dessert is delicious! Pineapple, peaches and nectarines are really good. You can brush them with maple syrup or balsamic vinegar for extra flavor.

If you have other questions, just ask  We have lots of enthusiastic grillers here.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Going even more simple with this one.  Pork chops seasoned simply with salt and pepper.  Whole sweet potatoes, 1 per person.  Grilled asparagus spears.

Get grill situated with a solid bed of charcoal, or use all burners.  Microwave the sweet spuds for 5 minutes while the grill is getting hot.  Wash the asparagus.  

Combine vinegar and a tbs. or so of oil in a plastic zipper bag.  Add the asparagus and shake to coat.  Place the chops directly over the fire, with the sweet spuds to the side, not directly over the heat.  Place the asparagus onto a patch of aluminum foil on the other side of the chops.  Cover and cook for 4 minutes.  Flip the chops, cover, and cook 4 more minutes.  Check to make sure the juices are running clear on the pork chops.  If needed, close the lid and cook another couple of minutes.  Remove all and serve.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kayelle

Hi Steve, and welcome to Discuss Cooking. Sometimes we talk endlessly about grilling. I'm fairly new to the method as my late husband did all the grilling, but my new husband of 7 years does none. He claims I'm better at it than him..clever man that he is. 

You'll have lots of response to your post on the subject and when they run out you can always go here, where there's an endless amount to read...
Cooking on the Grill - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums


----------



## Rocklobster

Whatever you decide to do, don't forget the cold beer......


----------



## Steve Virgadamo

Steven Virgadamo says thanks to all. The first grilling session of spring a huge success.


----------



## GotGarlic

Steve Virgadamo said:


> Steven Virgadamo says thanks to all. The first grilling session of spring a huge success.



What did you make?


----------



## Steve Virgadamo

*Steven Virgadamo - first grilling day 2014*

It was delightful to be with Virgadamo's for first grilling day of 2014. The counsel many here provided Steven Virgadamo helped to create a meal of balsamic chicken breasts, grilled asparagus, roasted red peppers and warm roasted potato salad.

Include a fine Chardonnay and it was memorable.

Thank you ..... I am looking for recipes on grilling other vegetables. Any help is appreciated.

Steven Virgadamo


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Steve, I'm very happy your first day of grilling for this season was a success.  I have a favor to ask.  Could you please stop announcing yourself in every post.  Use the pronouns; I, me, etc.  It will make you sound more natural.

Example: "I have a favor to ask."  Or, I could have written; "Chief Longwind has a favor to ask."

Even in the first phrase of my last sentence, I could have written: "Chief Longwind could have written; "Chief Longwind has a favor to ask."

I would sound very pompous without the use of pronouns.  My sentences would also be more difficult to read.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## billywhite

Hey guys, I intent to buy a new grill for this summer. 
so I recently did some research and found this stat:

• U.S. grill usage frequency during the season by type of grill, 2011 | Survey

well as I experienced, often the things the main amount of people do is not automatically the best thing to do 

so what do you think? 

Glas, electric or charcoall?

thx in advance!


----------



## Andy M.

Gas grills are used more frequently because they are easier to use.  Electric grills are not very common at all but would also get used more frequently because of ease of use.

Charcoal requires more effort and expertise to get the right fire temperature and duration.

As to which you should use, I would say you should get a gas grill for your first grill and get accustomed to using it properly.  If you find you really enjoy grilling and want to expand your horizons, buy a charcoal grill and go from there.


----------



## pacanis

Buy both. Start small and see which you prefer. 
It is easy to duplicate the taste of charcoal on a gas grill by adding wood, chips, or even charcoal itself I imagine, over a burner. You'll get close anyway. And of course gas gives you more control of your heat source. You can only get so indirect with a charcoal grill and still have your food _inside_ the grill. That can come in handy when cooking a lot of different items.
But there's nothing like the extra effort a charcoal grill gives you. It's harder to use at first, which IMO makes it more rewarding. I use the charcoal grill for special items, but then rarely cook the whole meal on the grill.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Steve Virgadamo said:


> ... I am looking for recipes on grilling other vegetables...


We enjoy zucchini and/or summer squash on the grill. I like to cut them in half or thirds lengthwise, depending on how fat around they are. I do try to look for the smaller ones. I bring a pot of water to boil, slip the cut squashes into the water, then drain about a minute later. Just enough "cooking" to brighten up their color. I then pat them dry and brush them with any old salad dressing we have in the refrigerator. I like Ken's Lite Caesar and Lite Northern Italian the best.


----------



## roadfix

If you enjoy playing with fire go charcoal.


----------



## Dawgluver

I like my Weber charcoal grill and my little hibachi.  We've had a couple gas grills over the years, but they were too fiddly, and something or other always managed to rot out or rust.  And I like playing with fire too...

A nice extra for a charcoal grill is a chimney.  You shove a couple sheets of newspaper in its bottom, light, and voila, no need for lighter fluid.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Dawgluver said:


> I like my Weber charcoal grill and my little hibachi.  We've had a couple gas grills over the years, but they were too fiddly, and something or other always managed to rot out or rust.  And I like playing with fire too...
> 
> A nice extra for a charcoal grill is a chimney.  You shove a couple sheets of newspaper in its bottom, light, and voila, no need for lighter fluid.



I cheat when lighting my charcoal.  These are the steps, in order to get that charcoal hot, in any configuration, in about 7 to 10 minutes time, from when the first flame is applied.  There is not chemical or fuel flavor from starting fluids, and it's way faster than a chimney.  Plus, it gets rid of unwanted material from my home.
1. I pull both grates out, put four crumpled sheets of advertisement newsprint around the bottom (after knocking the ashes out and opening the vents fully)
2. Douse the paper with old cooking oil until it's saturated.
3. Place the first grate over the paper.
4. Configure the charcoal for direct heat, indirect heat, smoking.
5. Use a long match, or lighter to ignite the paper.
6. place the top grate in place to allow the flames to burn off any food particles.
7. Prepare the food for grilling/barbecuing/smoking.
8. Lightly brush the top grate to clean off any ash.
9. cook your food.

By the time you prep your food for cooking, the grill will be hot.  You also have a way to get rid of old cooking oil without clogging you drain pipes, or having to deal with oil or paper disposal.  There is no petroleum flavor from lighter fluid.  This technique get the charcoal lit and hot quickly, in about the same time as it takes to heat up a gas grill.

Just thought I'd share.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver

Great idea, Chief!  Thanks!


----------



## Kayelle

I miss my old charcoal Weber in the worse way! My gas grill is very convenient but there's nothing that can replace the flavor from a charcoal grill in my opinion. On the other hand with a beginner griller, gas would be better to learn on because of heat control.


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> I like my Weber charcoal grill and my little hibachi. We've had a couple gas grills over the years, but they were too fiddly, and something or other always managed to rot out or rust. And I like playing with fire too...
> 
> A nice extra for a charcoal grill is a chimney. You shove a couple sheets of newspaper in its bottom, light, and voila, no need for lighter fluid.


 
Chimneys rule. They are so fast I can't believe I used lighter fluid 30 years ago... unless they didn't have chimneys yet and I just liked playing with fire.


----------



## Kayelle

pacanis said:


> Chimneys rule. They are so fast I can't believe I used lighter fluid 30 years ago... unless they didn't have chimneys yet and I just liked playing with fire.



Pac, I don't think they sold chimneys 30 years ago but my late husband always used a 5 lb coffee can and used a church key to make holes around the bottom rim. It worked like a charm. Come to think of it, I don't think you could find a coffee *can *that big anymore.


----------



## pacanis

Sad... they are all plastic now I'll bet.


----------



## roadfix

Also, instead of using the grill you can use the chimney itself to quickly grill something over very high heat.  Place a small grate on the chimney.


----------



## pacanis

roadfix said:


> Also, instead of using the grill you can use the chimney itself to quickly grill something over very high heat. Place a small grate on the chimney.


 
Like this.
AND... I am using the gasser


----------



## Dawgluver

roadfix said:


> Also, instead of using the grill you can use the chimney itself to quickly grill something over very high heat.  Place a small grate on the chimney.




Brilliant.  I have a small round grate that was a part to something long discarded and since unknown, now I know why I saved it!


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Like this.
> AND... I am using the gasser




And this looks awesome, Pac!


----------



## Kayelle

Pac, that picture is hysterical!! I gotta try that!


----------



## pacanis

Actually whenever I use my Smokey Joe I set it in my gas grill. It gets it up to working height.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> Chimneys rule. They are so fast I can't believe I used lighter fluid 30 years ago... unless they didn't have chimneys yet and I just liked playing with fire.


My Dad and I made a chimney fire-starter as a Girl Scout project when I was a Cadette scout...back in the mid-1960s. It worked way better than his electric charcoal starter!


----------



## pacanis

I remember those electric starters. My favorite uncle used one. He always used weird charcoal though... it was like paper nuggets. Real light, beige colored... does anyone else remember that charcoal? That was a little "before my time" to pay attention to such things.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Dawgluver said:


> I like my Weber charcoal grill and my little hibachi.  We've had a couple gas grills over the years, but they were too fiddly, and something or other always managed to rot out or rust.  And I like playing with fire too...
> 
> A nice extra for a charcoal grill is a chimney.  You shove a couple sheets of newspaper in its bottom, light, and voila, no need for lighter fluid.



My Weber gas grill is almost 15 years old and there has only been minimal replacement parts used.  I have replaced the flavorizer bars.  They will rust even though they are enamel coated.  The high heat on them destroys them over time.
But the burner, enclosure and the grates are all still in fine shape.  This grill was well over $400 back then also.
I still have never had to use a match either to light it.  One push on the ignite button and its on.

The chimney starter is the only way to go.  I put a few drops of cooking oil on the paper.  About a teaspoon or less.



pacanis said:


> Sad... they are all plastic now I'll bet.



Actually, the coffee cans (Kirkland) at Costco are still metal cans. 3 LB cans.


----------



## Andy M.

When using a chimney, I started by adding a little oil to the newspaper.  Now I don't bother.  I just use three full sheets of newspaper and light it with a long neck butane lighter.

I bought a Weber gas grill back in '99 and it lasted to the Fall of '09.  The bottom of the grill body rusted out leaving wide open spaces under the burners.  I did not buy another Weber because of price and a couple of design factors I didn't want.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Andy M. said:


> When using a chimney, I started by adding a little oil to the newspaper.  Now I don't bother.  I just use three full sheets of newspaper and light it with a long neck butane lighter.
> 
> I bought a Weber gas grill back in '99 and it lasted to the Fall of '09.  The bottom of the grill body rusted out leaving wide open spaces under the burners.  I did not buy another Weber because of price and a couple of design factors I didn't want.



I never used oil to start my chimney either until a couple years ago when I saw someone do it.  There is no doubt it lights faster with a few drops of oil.  But it lights without the oil too. A little breeze really helps a chimney starter. 
 I guess used cooking oil is a good idea. I could save a small bottle for this purpose I guess.

I am a bit surprised your Weber gas grill only lasted 10 years.
I am assuming the part that rusted was the pull out oil trap?  The tray with the catch under it?  It is steel unlike the grill body that is 100% aluminum.
Mine will never rust as it always got grease on it except for the first use after cleaning it.
I can still wipe/push off any grease that remains and mine is still as good as new. 
That part was available to be replaced and if mine were to rust (I don't see how it could as it where all the grease goes) I would definitely replace it.
In fact, there is no part on my grill I would not replace.

The only feature I don't like is the burner placement.  Three burners front to back instead of side to side. I have learned to cook indirect with the burner placement, but side by side burners seem better. 
What features did you not like?


----------



## Andy M.

The damage to the underside of the body where the attachment points were  for the tracks that the tray rode in was not repairable.

All the Weber gas grills I've ever seen have burners that run from left to right (parallel to the front and back walls).  For indirect cooking that gave me a long narrow area not over a lighted burner.  I felt a three burner grill with burners that run front to back provide a more useable indirect cooking area.

Also, I found I could not do a beer can chicken as there was not enough head room under the lid.


----------



## pacanis

I love a front to rear burner.
That's the reason I bought my Ducane so many years ago over a Weber of similar price. My new Genesis has front to rear burners or I would not have gotten it.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Andy M. said:


> The damage to the underside of the body where the attachment points were  for the tracks that the tray rode in was not repairable.
> 
> All the Weber gas grills I've ever seen have burners that run from left to right (parallel to the front and back walls).  For indirect cooking that gave me a long narrow area not over a lighted burner.  I felt a three burner grill with burners that run front to back provide a more useable indirect cooking area.
> 
> Also, I found I could not do a beer can chicken as there was not enough head room under the lid.



My grill (Weber Silver, no side burner) I think its a Genesis, has three burners. Parallel to the front and back. Unlike some grills that have burners side by side or perpendicular to the front or back.
They (mine) run from left to right or right to left.
I think we have the same set up, just confusing each other with placement.
For example if I make beer can chicken (and I have many times in this grill) the chicken goes on the very center.  In between the front burner and the back burner.  The center burner is off.
Some grills have side by side burners. You can turn off one side completely. This is what I meant.
I still do not understand why you could not repair yours?  Unless I ruin the cast aluminum body, anything can be replaced on mine.



pacanis said:


> I love a front to rear burner.
> That's the reason I bought my Ducane so many years ago over a Weber of similar price. My new Genesis has front to rear burners or I would not have gotten it.



I have gotten used to the front to back burner system and its just fine now.
When I first got this grill, I was not used to front to back burners and did not like the placement.
I think I would still prefer side by side for indirect cooking as it would provide much more room for food. The narrow channel in the middle is smaller than one whole side free to place food on.
I have heard of Ducane.  Never saw one though.  How much was it?


----------



## Addie

kurja said:


> thanks for the advice and i like grill most . so i have clicked this topic and find a lot of interesting thing that i want and your post is awesome to me . so i wanna thank you again for your kind reply .by the way i can ask you more question later.



You can ask all the questions you want, anytime you want. One of the things we do best  here at DC is answer questions and help others. It is our pleasure. 

Welcome to DC.


----------



## teeinthekitchen

Steve Virgadamo said:


> Steven Virgadamo says thanks to all. The first grilling session of spring a huge success.


 
From the sounds of it, it sounds like your also in the Southern Hemisphere.  Spring has definitely arrived and lots of braaing (grilling!) is in store! looking forward to gathering up as many different methods, ideas, and recipes for the season.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hi, *teeinthekitchen*, and welcome to DC.

Actually, I'm pretty sure "Steve Virgadamo" is in Guilford Connecticut, U.S.A. His posts were from May of last year, when we were finally getting warm enough in spring to grill. He hasn't been around since then.

You might want to look over the *Outdoor Cooking Forum* here at DC to find a lot of good ideas. There are four sub-chapters that cover all kinds of outdoor cooking. If you have questions, just ask! Lots of folks here know lots of stuff - or at least pretend to.


----------

